# Minimum Wage $25 Per Hour Soon



## Noponzi (Nov 6, 2011)

Trade unions in Switzerland claim they have collected enough signatures to force a referendum on a proposal to introduce a minimum wage of 22 Swiss francs ($25) an hour.

That is about twice the minimum wage of 9 euros ($12.40) in neighboring France.

A spokesman for the Swiss Federation of Trade Unions, or SGB, says more than 121,000 people have so far signed the request for a vote.

Link: finance.yahoo.com/news/Swiss-unions-push-referendum-apf-2709741278.html?x=0&.v=1


----------



## IHBF (Nov 6, 2011)

They should just make the minimum wage one million an hour. That way everyone is rich and no one goes hungry and everyone can buy a house and stuff.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Nov 6, 2011)

What the Hell do you care what Switzerland does?  It affects you in no way whatsoever.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 6, 2011)

It might affect what we pay for Swiss Cheese.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Nov 6, 2011)

Mr. H. said:


> It might affect what we pay for Swiss Cheese.



If you don't like the price of swiss cheese go out and make your own.  You don't have a constitutional right to swiss cheese.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 6, 2011)

What about Swiss Chard?
Or Swiss Army Knives?


----------



## Political Junky (Nov 6, 2011)

It won't effect Americans at all.
Sweden has high pay and 50% income taxes. They live better and are more secure than Americans.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 6, 2011)

Swiss Miss Cocoa. I'll miss that.


----------



## daveman (Nov 6, 2011)

Noponzi said:


> Trade unions in Switzerland claim they have collected enough signatures to force a referendum on a proposal to introduce a minimum wage of 22 Swiss francs ($25) an hour.
> 
> That is about twice the minimum wage of 9 euros ($12.40) in neighboring France.
> 
> ...


If it passes, 121,000 people will then start whining like little bitches about how the price of everything has gone up.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 6, 2011)

Horse patoot! Pub crappe!! LOL


----------



## Sallow (Nov 6, 2011)

The Swiss have some fine looking babes.

True story.


----------



## BOBO (Nov 6, 2011)

I couldn't afford the pay cut!




Noponzi said:


> Trade unions in Switzerland claim they have collected enough signatures to force a referendum on a proposal to introduce a minimum wage of 22 Swiss francs ($25) an hour.
> 
> That is about twice the minimum wage of 9 euros ($12.40) in neighboring France.
> 
> ...


----------



## auditor0007 (Nov 7, 2011)

Noponzi said:


> Trade unions in Switzerland claim they have collected enough signatures to force a referendum on a proposal to introduce a minimum wage of 22 Swiss francs ($25) an hour.
> 
> That is about twice the minimum wage of 9 euros ($12.40) in neighboring France.
> 
> ...



Of course, most everyone's response is "Oh my fucking God, look what unions are trying to do?  See, we told you they are terrible.  Just think what that would do to the Swiss economy."  Gasp.

It's all relative folks.  Interesting that the article states that the proposed minimum wage is more than double that of neighboring France.  What they don't tell you is that there currently is no set minimum wage in Switzerland.  However, unions are very powerful in Switzerland, and even store cashiers are paid an average of $3500 francs per month based on a 42 hour work week.  The proposed minimum wage would increase that to $4000 francs per month, so while it is a substantial increase, it is less percentage wise than the increase we just instituted in the US over the last few years.  

Couple things about Switzerland,  the cost of living is much higher than here in the US, overall at least.  Secondly, average median income is about 50% higher than here in the US.  Another tidbit is that everyone is required to purchase health insurance, and it must be purchased by the individual or family.  Companies do not and cannot provide health insurance to their employees.


----------



## auditor0007 (Nov 7, 2011)

Sallow said:


> The Swiss have some fine looking babes.
> 
> True story.



My mother was one of them, although she's in her 80's now.  My father met her on a blind date when he was on leave with one of his buddies while stationed in Heidelberg.  She was a chemist working for Nestle at their main research facility in Vevey where they are headquartered.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 7, 2011)

[/IMG]

Victoria Silvstedt: My favorite Swiss beauty - beauty and brains.


----------



## Douger (Nov 7, 2011)

A quick Google images shows the curtains and the drapes don't match. Prolly a misplaced Jew with a quick name change.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 7, 2011)

Douger said:


> A quick Google images shows the curtains and the drapes don't match. Prolly a misplaced Jew with a quick name change.



I can assure you that isn't true - except for the curtains and drapes not matching.  I have a few hundred great pictures of her.  She's 5'10" and speaks four languages.  Hot lady...


----------



## Noponzi (Nov 7, 2011)

Inthemiddle said:


> What the Hell do you care what Switzerland does?  It affects you in no way whatsoever.


When it comes to managing money, Switzerland people are the best.


----------



## editec (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm reasonably confident that the Swiss can better decide how their nation ought to work than any of the clueless economic theorists that post on this board.


Among other issues facing Switzerland, is the fact that their currency has risen so quickily against the Euro.

As I know they've been considering various ways to get their currency value down to more in line with the EURO, this inflationary move might be part of their overall stategy.


----------



## Warrior102 (Nov 7, 2011)

A fucking Big Mac in Zurich is like $19.00


----------



## daveman (Nov 7, 2011)

francoHFW said:


> Horse patoot! Pub crappe!! LOL


Really?

Listen up, everybody.  Franco is going to explain how a rise in the cost of labor does not cause a corresponding rise in the cost of goods and services.


----------



## uscitizen (Nov 7, 2011)

And El Salvadore's minimum wage is US $192 per month.  which probably has more relevance in the USA than does Switzerlands.


----------



## auditor0007 (Nov 7, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> > A quick Google images shows the curtains and the drapes don't match. Prolly a misplaced Jew with a quick name change.
> ...



Most residents in Switzerland speak four languages.  Swiss is a dialect of German, but it is different enough to be considered it's own language.  If you live in the German speaking part of Switzerland, then you speak Swiss in everyday life.  However, in school you speak high German, or proper German.  French is also a required language because it is the second most spoken language in Switzerland.  So almost everyone speaks the basic three, then it's just a matter of learning English which most do because it is necessary for business.  My mother speaks all four of these languages fluently.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 7, 2011)

Political Junky said:


> It won't effect Americans at all.
> Sweden has high pay and 50% income taxes. They live better and are more secure than Americans.



They have a remarkably high suicide rate considering they 'live better' than us.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Nov 7, 2011)

Douger said:


> A quick Google images shows the curtains and the drapes don't match. _*Prolly a misplaced Jew with a quick name change*_.



Can't go a day without some Jew reference huh?  You and Lakhota are two peas in a Jew-hating pod.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 7, 2011)

daveman said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Horse patoot! Pub crappe!! LOL
> ...



This should be good.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Nov 7, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > It won't effect Americans at all.
> ...



I love the argument that surrendering 50%of your pay is a good thing... especially when the 47 per centers make that argument.


----------



## LilOlLady (Nov 7, 2011)

They are going to vote themselves right out of a job.


----------



## Intense (Nov 7, 2011)

Noponzi said:


> Trade unions in Switzerland claim they have collected enough signatures to force a referendum on a proposal to introduce a minimum wage of 22 Swiss francs ($25) an hour.
> 
> That is about twice the minimum wage of 9 euros ($12.40) in neighboring France.
> 
> ...


*
Cost of Living*
*The cost of living in Switzerland is among the highest in the world, with the cities of Zurich and Geneva ranked second and third most expensive, respectively.*

    Swiss bank UBS releases a Prices and Earnings study every three years with some updates in between. Oslo, Norway, currently tops the list of the most expensive place to live.

    The 2009 report found that a worker in Zurich would have to log nine hours on the job to afford an iPod Nano, the same as a worker in New York. The study also found that residents in Geneva and Zurich pay around 20 per cent more on average for products, services and accommodations than people in other Western European cities. Food is particularly expensive, with prices in Switzerland around 45 per cent more than the western European average.

    The Economist uses a &#8220;gratifyingly simple&#8221; way of calculating purchasing-power parity by using the price of a Big Mac. According to the 2010 Big Mac Index, the Swiss must pay $6.78 for the same burger that would cost $3.71 in the United States.

    The Federal Statistics Office produces a &#8220;Panorama&#8221; report that tracks the consumer price index. It shows that food, housing and utilities are all well above the European Union average. Telecommunications, personal transport and alcohol cost less than the EU average.

The cost of living in Switzerland is among the highest in the world, with Geneva and Zurich near the top of the list. - swissinfo


----------



## California Girl (Nov 7, 2011)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



I think it's sad that Americans constantly compare us to other countries. We were not founded to be like other countries. The glory of American is its uniqueness. I am always saddened when some Americans look enviously at other countries. Interestingly, those countries look enviously at us. Why? Because we are free and they are not. They appreciate our freedom and we, apparently, would like to give it up in order to be 'taken care of. 

Clue for ya, my lefty friends.... more people apply to come into American than any other nation on earth. Why is that? Not for the free ride.


----------



## Dragon (Nov 7, 2011)

daveman said:


> Listen up, everybody.  Franco is going to explain how a rise in the cost of labor does not cause a corresponding rise in the cost of goods and services.



Wouldn't trust Franco to do it coherently, so I will.

The idea that a rise in the cost of labor causes a "corresponding" (i.e., equal in value) rise in the cost of goods and services is based on the fallacy that businesses charge customers what they MUST. This is the flip side of the idea that businesses pay workers what they CAN.

In fact, it's the other way around; businesses pay workers (and suppliers) what they must, and charge customers what they can, i.e. what customers will pay. Pricing is not done on a cost-plus basis, or not in very many businesses. Generally, it's done by crossing two graph lines, one that shows rising revenue per sale with rising prices, and the other that shows declining sales volume with rising prices. Where these two lines cross is the optimum price point. Only if cost of production (including labor) is high enough that the optimum price point is actually unprofitable, i.e. results in a loss per sale, will increased labor costs force a price increase.

There is a way that increased pay can cause price increases, but it has nothing to do with the cost of production; rather, increased wages = increased consumer demand, which can, at least temporarily, result in higher prices as a simple supply-demand function. Generally, though, production is expanded to meet the increased demand, so that the price increase is only temporary.

If we look at the sharp increases in pay in the late 1940s and 1950s after World War II ended, we do not see corresponding increases in prices to match that. Nor is there any reason to expect a corresponding price hike from the Swiss minimum wage law.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 7, 2011)

Actually, I'm going to explain how this has absolutely no chance of passing in a referendum, and is a BS Pub Propaganda story.

Also, if we reported HALF our suicides, our rate would be twice as high as Sweden's.You dupes live in a dream world.

Swiss roads and infrastucture, like the rest of the EU, are so much better than ours the cars exported to the USA have to have their suspensions recalibrated (yearly damage to cars here is over $1000)....Voodoo is a disaster for the nonrich AND our infrastructure...


----------



## Inthemiddle (Nov 7, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > It won't effect Americans at all.
> ...



1)  No, it's not remarkably high.  The suicide rate in Switzerland is about 15 out of every 100,000 people.  By contrast, the rate in the US is about 11.5 out of every 100,000 people.  So the Swiss have a slightly higher rate than us.  That's not remarkably high.  The Swiss do have a high rate of suicide _by gun_ in comparison to the rest of Europe.  But, all of this is attributable to several additional factors.  The Swiss have some of the easiest access to guns in all of Europe.  So it's only natural that they'll have higher rates of suicide by gun, while other European countries have higher rates of other means.  Also, Switzerland has legal assisted suicide for a variety of things.  So every cancer patient who decides to end their life for medical reasons becomes a part of the official suicide rate.  There is also the "suicide tourism" that has emerged from Switzerland's right-to-die-friendly laws, which artificially contribute to their suicide rate.  And finally, the overall population in Switzerland is much less than the US population, which tends to artificially create an slightly higher rates.  All these things taken into consideration, it's probably safe to expect a REAL reflection of suicide in Switzerland would show they are less likely to commit suicide than we are.

2)  Suicide is almost always a matter of mental health.  It has nothing to do with "living well."  People who have "great" lives can suffer from clinical depression or other major mental illnesses, which can drive them to attempt suicide.  Even if we were simply take Switzerland's suicide rate on face value, and ignore the full consideration of all the circumstances, a higher suicide rate in Switzerland would be entirely useless in determining how "well" the Swiss live.  It would, at best, imply their mental health services are less effective than our own.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 7, 2011)

Inthemiddle said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



I didn't say it was 'remarkably high'. Read, comprehend, comment. 

I said it was remarkably high considering they 'live better'. If they live better, one would expect them to have a lower suicide rate than us. Logic. They don't. They have a higher rate. Got that? Good.


----------



## Ame®icano (Nov 7, 2011)

Political Junky said:


> It won't effect Americans at all.
> Sweden has high pay and 50% income taxes. They live better and are more secure than Americans.



True. But unlike Americans, Swedes mindset is towards work, not handouts.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Nov 7, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Interestingly, those countries look enviously at us. Why? Because we are free and they are not.



And I am disgusted when Americans say shit like this.  We are not the only free country in the world.  We're not even the most free country in the world.  It's true, one would be hard pressed to find a country more free than the US.  But there are some countries were the people do feel they are more free than we are.  And there are a great many countries that are equally as free as us.  This elitist attitude by so many Americans is disturbing and contemptible, and reflects the fact that as great of a country as we are, we are still but children along side many of the other societies of the world.


----------



## blastoff (Nov 7, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> Victoria Silvstedt: My favorite Swiss beauty - beauty and brains.



Oh, fine.  But can she cook?


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 7, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Could be because we're at least 4 times as big as any EU country, and it's a lot easier here (the only real way for an American to move tothe EU is to marry one- I asked at least 300 to marryme in Spain lol- read the book- even then you're second class).
    I think we should make it more difficult. Damn glad to live upstate- same population as 1950. You can have the strip malls and Mexicans lol. Pass the Schumer Bill and stop the influx with a good computer chip work/SS ID card. Elitist Pubs are just playing with you morons.


----------



## Dragon (Nov 7, 2011)

California Girl said:
			
		

> Clue for ya, my lefty friends.... more people apply to come into American than any other nation on earth. Why is that?



Because we have a long border with a poor country and a laxly-enforced immigration policy.


----------



## Big Fitz (Nov 7, 2011)

Noponzi said:


> Trade unions in Switzerland claim they have collected enough signatures to force a referendum on a proposal to introduce a minimum wage of 22 Swiss francs ($25) an hour.
> 
> That is about twice the minimum wage of 9 euros ($12.40) in neighboring France.
> 
> ...


Ah yes, the foolishness and pie-eyed idealism of those who do not understand economic realities.  To say it's a stupid idea is to belabor the obvious.

Let me ask this to the ideologues who think it a good idea to just 'set' minimum wages at a 'living wage' arbitrarily:

What if the jobs are not WORTH the living wage?  What then?  Do those businesses go out of business?  Apply for government subsidies requiring increased taxation to cover and therefore make it more expensive to stay in business?  What?

You willing to pay the kid that shovels your driveway in the winter $25?  How about the kid behind the counter at your local Dairy Queen?  Is that counter jockey worth it?  How quickly will this take an effect on your ability to buy a Whopper or Big Mac when you need to increase your income to cover a quadrupling or quintupling of your biggest line item expenditure: Payroll?

You morons ever consider that?

Oh... and then with the rapidly spiking prices... which quickly make the new "living wage" into a poor wage... what are you going to do then?  Raise it more?



Two quotes
"Stubborn consistency is the hobgoblin of small minds."
"The definition of insanity is doing the same thing repeatedly and expecting a different result."


----------



## Big Fitz (Nov 7, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> And El Salvadore's minimum wage is US $192 per month.  which probably has more relevance in the USA than does Switzerlands.


Which has no relevance without understanding the cost of living in that nation.  If it took 3000 bucks a month to live, yeah, that's bad.  But if you can survive on 50 bucks, dayum... that's good.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Nov 7, 2011)

California Girl said:


> I didn't say it was 'remarkably high'. Read, comprehend, comment.



I guess it all depends on what your definitions if "is" is.



> I said it was remarkably high considering they 'live better'. If they live better, one would expect them to have a lower suicide rate than us.



One would only expect that if one were ignorant of the matter.  Suicide rates do not imply a people live "well" or not.  You clearly don't understand suicide or mental health. 



> Logic. They don't. They have a higher rate.



Logic demands that we explore all influences that can contribute to the suicide rate before we make any conclusions, and incorporate those into the conclusions.  I've explained several factors that influence the rate, and how the rate in comparison to the US rate is not noteworthy in any way, and if anything we should expect a typical Swiss to be *less likely* than a typical American to commit suicide.  However, you prefer to linger on a superficial analysis.

Superficial analysis makes for superficial positions.  Got that?  Good.


----------



## Big Fitz (Nov 7, 2011)

Intense said:


> Noponzi said:
> 
> 
> > Trade unions in Switzerland claim they have collected enough signatures to force a referendum on a proposal to introduce a minimum wage of 22 Swiss francs ($25) an hour.
> ...


We love the Big Mac Index. 

It usually shuts poverty pimps up quick when the are forced to acknowledge the truth of it.


----------



## Noponzi (Nov 7, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> A fucking Big Mac in Zurich is like $19.00


Mark Faber is an investment guru who once said the only way to keep money in the US is to spend money on prostitutes and beer. (Wikipedia)

Read this:

One client "dropped a stunning $170,000 for its steamy services," the New York Post reported.

Wall Street Prostitution Ring

17 people have been indicted "on charges of running a high-end prostitution ring that catered to Wall Street clients who often spent more than $10,000 in a night," according to Reuters, via Zerohedge.

The illegal ring, which is called High Class NY, earned its overseers more than $7 million over a three year period.

High Class operated 24 hours a day from Brooklyn, and catered strictly to "high-end customers coming from the financial markets," many of whom were hedge funders.

Services cost clients anywhere between $400 to $3,600 an hour, Reuters reported, and clients were reportedly even provided with cocaine.

Source: businessinsider.com/17-busted-in-high-end-wall-street-prostitution-ring-high-class-ny-2011-7

Under President Barack Obama, the Justice Department has not filed a single new obscenity case anywhere in the country.

Source: politico.com/blogs/joshgerstein/0411/Senators_ask_Holder_for_more_pornography_prosecutions.html?showall

Farmers and fishermen earn small money for their crops so that world people get cheap food but many prostitutes earn $50,000 per night and many call girls, prostitutes, porn stars and porn actors earn $10,000 per session/ night. 

World pornography is $200 Billion every year. Some porn stars and prostitutes have highly expensive cars. But 3 billion people walk 10 miles or 20 miles everyday.

3 Billion people survive on $2 every day. Excellent economics.

If Farmers and fishermen revolt then people will starve because they will not be able to buy unimaginable expensive food.

My friend said to me that billionaire businessmen reserve entire 5 star hotels for sex parties and they enjoy and people think they are having business meetings.

Where is the world society heading?

Why should farmers grow crops on 10,000 acres of land so that people pay for $50,000 per night to prostitutes and $200 billion for porn whereas farmers earn small money for their crops?

A farmer can feed his family by growing food on 30 acres of land and culitvating 30 acres does not need massive machines.


----------



## uscitizen (Nov 7, 2011)

Ame®icano;4374662 said:
			
		

> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > It won't effect Americans at all.
> ...


I dunno, cheap booze and internet


----------



## Political Junky (Nov 7, 2011)

Ame®icano;4374662 said:
			
		

> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > It won't effect Americans at all.
> ...


Actually, their social programs surpass the US. Vacation time, medical coverage, new mothers and fathers take time off for infant care, etc.


----------



## Big Fitz (Nov 7, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> A fucking Big Mac in Zurich is like $19.00


Soooo the cost of living there is 6 times that of Minneapolis/St. Paul.

Yayyy... my paycheck may be huge, but I still live like ghetto trash.


----------



## Big Fitz (Nov 7, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Ame®icano;4374662 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soooooo... The same culture as West Virginia, but with yodelling, alpenhorns and better chocolate?


----------



## daveman (Nov 7, 2011)

California Girl said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


I'm sure it will be vastly amusing.


----------



## daveman (Nov 7, 2011)

Intense said:


> Noponzi said:
> 
> 
> > Trade unions in Switzerland claim they have collected enough signatures to force a referendum on a proposal to introduce a minimum wage of 22 Swiss francs ($25) an hour.
> ...


Hey!  No fair using facts!  It hurts the lefties' feelings!


----------



## daveman (Nov 7, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


It's because...uhhh...because...errr...because they want to see for themselves how TRULY AWFUL America is!  Yeah, that's it!

/leftist


----------



## daveman (Nov 7, 2011)

Dragon said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Listen up, everybody.  Franco is going to explain how a rise in the cost of labor does not cause a corresponding rise in the cost of goods and services.
> ...


Yup.  That was amusing.  Franco would have used more incoherent obscenity, but that's okay.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 7, 2011)

I hope I am putting this thread in the right forum.

So Sarkozy calls Netanyahu a liar and Obama seems to sympathize. Are most world leaders on some weird kind of high these days? 

Talk about making a colossal political blunder. Like this is going to do great things for foreign relations.

* The conversation then drifted to Netanyahu, at which time Sarkozy declared: "I cannot stand him. He is a liar." According to the report, Obama replied: "You're fed up with him, but I have to deal with him every day!"


The remark was naturally meant to be said in confidence, but the two leaders' microphones were accidently left on, making the would-be private comment embarrassingly public*

But what I'm startled by is the fact that the journalists came to the conclusion that they should not report this incident. 

I have no doubt if the media had caught Bibi in a similar embarrasing moment it would have been plastered all over the news.

* The surprising lack of coverage may be explained by a report alleging that reporters present at the event were requested to sign an agreement to keep mum on the subject of the embarrassing comments.

A member of the media confirmed Monday that "there were discussions between journalists and they agreed not to publish the comments due to the sensitivity of the issue." *

Report: Sarkozy calls Netanyahu 'liar' - Israel News, Ynetnews


----------



## Political Junky (Nov 7, 2011)

Yes, Switzerland is expensive for visitors. The Swiss make more money so it works for them.


----------



## auditor0007 (Nov 7, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



I'm not certain where you get the idea that so many of these countries are not free.


----------



## Political Junky (Nov 8, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Clue for ya, my lefty friends.... more people apply to come into American than any other nation on earth. Why is that? Not for the free ride.



Not from Western Europe. They like where they live.


----------



## eots (Nov 8, 2011)

The Swiss have one the the highest rates of herpes in Europe...just sayin


----------



## editec (Nov 8, 2011)

The Swiss control their economy and immigration policies in such a way as to protect their people from the vicissitudes of economic uncertainty.

I can certainly understand why many of you don't understand those kinds of national policies.

After all, our nation is doing exactly the opposite.

To our masters the entire point of the American people is thier exploitation.


----------



## Big Fitz (Nov 8, 2011)

eots said:


> The Swiss have one the the highest rates of herpes in Europe...just sayin


Correlation or causation is the REAL question!


----------



## Middleoftheroad (Nov 8, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Inthemiddle said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



So your suggesting there is a direct correlation between living better and suicide rate?
United states 11 (per 100,000)
Mexico 4.0
translation - California Girl thinks mexico has a higher standard of living then the US does.


----------



## Big Fitz (Nov 8, 2011)

Middleoftheroad said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Inthemiddle said:
> ...


Mexicans don't get a chance to suicide.  Someone is more than willing to kill them first.  Of course if you want to do something similar, compare murder rates of areas that voted for Obama and those who voted for McCain.  Does this mean being liberals causes a murder rate?

Do you understand the concept of correlation versus causality?


----------



## syrenn (Nov 8, 2011)

You never know how is listening.....oopppssy







> AN OPEN microphone picked up the French president Nicolas Sarkozy telling Barack Obama that he thought Israel's prime minister Benjamin Netanyahu was a "liar" during a private conversation at the G-20 summit in France.
> 
> 
> Sarkozy then moved the conversation toward the Israeli prime minister, with Sarkozy telling Obama, "I can't stand him. He's a liar."
> ...




Open mic picks up presidents' talk | Herald Sun


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 8, 2011)

seems they just cant help themselves......if i were one of the most powerful people in the world....i would be damned careful what i said and where i said it....


----------



## syrenn (Nov 8, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> seems they just cant help themselves......if i were one of the most powerful people in the world....i would be damned careful what i said and where i said it....




No kidding! Its not as if they can ever say "they did not say that" ... its caught on tape.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 8, 2011)

I'd love to be a fly on PM Netanyahu's wall today.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 8, 2011)

auditor0007 said:


> However, unions are very powerful in Switzerland, and even store cashiers are paid an average of $3500 francs per month based on a 42 hour work week.  The proposed minimum wage would increase that to $4000 francs per month, so while it is a substantial increase, it is less percentage wise than the increase we just instituted in the US over the last few years.
> 
> Couple things about Switzerland,  the cost of living is much higher than here in the US, overall at least.  Secondly, average median income is about 50% higher than here in the US.



Naturally the cost of living is higher.  How do you think that $3500 a month salary for cashiers is sustained?


----------



## syrenn (Nov 8, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> I'd love to be a fly on PM Netanyahu's wall today.



I am sure he says the same things about obama and Sarkozy.   

Damn... i got to work with that ass obama every damn day! 

Part of diplomacy is about keeping that smile slapped on your face and not saying anything out of place, or what is crossing your mind the moment it does.


----------



## Douger (Nov 8, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> I'd love to be a fly on PM Netanyahu's wall today.


Why is it that Barry has to deal with that fucking piece of shit every day ? Six million useless real estate thieves and as soon as you open a paper or turn on the news there it is. IsNtReal.
May Allie, Buddha, HayJeuss or some fucking body get Imaneedinajob his nuke/and soon !.


----------



## Middleoftheroad (Nov 8, 2011)

Big Fitz said:


> Middleoftheroad said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



I definetly understand cooerlation vs causality, my first two years in college i was a psych major.
Mexican life expectancy is 76.5 years, so you really can't say they don't get the chance.  Murder rate is always blown out of proportion as it always has a much smaller effect then people think.  Mexico has one of the higher murder rates at 18 per 100,000, or about .018% of the population.
What I was trying to do was disprove california girl's causation by showing there wasn't even correlation between the two.


----------



## Ropey (Nov 12, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I'd love to be a fly on PM Netanyahu's wall today.
> ...



He's just smart enough not to get caught flapping his trap.


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 12, 2011)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/193255-obama-and-sarkozy-cought.html?highlight=sarkozy

http://www.usmessageboard.com/europ...obamas-netanyahu-gaffe.html?highlight=sarkozy

http://www.usmessageboard.com/israe...alled-netanyahu-a-liar.html?highlight=sarkozy

http://www.usmessageboard.com/gener...rash-talking-netanyahu.html?highlight=sarkozy


----------



## Si modo (Nov 12, 2011)

Ropey said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


He also had a hell of a lot more experience in diplomacy and foreign policy than Obama ever did.

This is what we get with inexperience - an embarrassment.  And, to think the idiot is STILL on the learning curve on the job.

Good gawd.


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 12, 2011)

LOL.  My kid learned a hard lesson about that.  Once in an academic competition he told one of his team mates to 'shut the fuck up.'  It resounded all over the room.  He later apologized to the team coach for it, but the coach just said, 'you were just doing what you had to do.'


BUT, I DO love these moments when 'heads of state' are involved.  True Colors and all that!  LOL


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 12, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I'd love to be a fly on PM Netanyahu's wall today.
> ...



Of course he does.


----------

